

Twitter, Even More Open Than We Wanted - pjdavis
http://blog.twitter.com/2009/07/twitter-even-more-open-than-we-wanted.html

======
raghus
OT, but given that Twitter is a potential acquisition target for Google,
doesn't Twitter feel even the least bit leery of using Google Apps?

~~~
nreece
Exactly my first thought.

------
ajju
Biz (who wrote this post) is a smart cookie. The best verbal defense they
could have come up with for the situation they are in, IMO.

